# EOI submitted-SS NSW for Civil Engineers



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all
I am creating this topic for civil engineers applied for SS in NSW. 
I have recently applied on 16th Aug 2015 with 60 points and would like to know who had applied or applying in NSW with how many points. 
What would be the expected time to get invite. 
Thanks


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Where are civil engineering professionals??
Guys connect so we can share the updates. 
Thx


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

CE.....join here and share your status


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi all
> I am creating this topic for civil engineers applied for SS in NSW.
> I have recently applied on 16th Aug 2015 with 60 points and would like to know who had applied or applying in NSW with how many points.
> What would be the expected time to get invite.
> Thanks


Hi,
I am a CIVIL Engineer applied for visa on 22June2015. Expecting Grant Any 
tyme. NSW sponsorship may take around 3 weeks


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I am a civil engineer and applied for NSW SS (190) on 06/07/2015 with 55+5 points and IELTS 7+. I am hoping for the best, but considering the circumstances, I am trying to not keep my expectations too high. Practicing for another IELTS attempt to be eligible for 189.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

@vanaph....did u apply thru 189 or 190?
Well 3 weeks have already passed but no response from NSW :unamused:
Hoping for the best and good luck for ur visa grant 

@ozengineer....even i am not sure about timelines but one of my friend applied for NSW with 55 points last year and he got invite in one month but this time it seems different.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Indeed. Last year practically everyone got invited with the new system.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

It is clearly stated in NSW website that the priority will be for top ranked candidates which is weird as if some one has more points they can go with 189 so 190 should be designed for 55 pointers as priority and then 60 and go on. Anyhow it's only a thought and let's wait for next invite round. Btw can you tell me what did u mention against reference/receipt number in skill assessment part of EOI, should it be EA ID or application ID? 



ozengineer said:


> Indeed. Last year practically everyone got invited with the new system.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

@oz , did u apply for VIC SS also? you might get invite from there as well.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

No, I did not. I have 0 claimed skilled experience, so afaik I am not eligible for Vic SS.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

189 Civil Engineer here. 
Subscribing.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome and good luck for invite am using mobile version and can't see ur signatures if there are
Can you share ur details EOI date etc


sudeepdai said:


> 189 Civil Engineer here.
> Subscribing.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Any invite today?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*civil engineer*

Hello guys,

I am also a civil engineer.

Have submitted 189 EOI with 60 points and 190 EOI with 65 points on 29th Sept.

Letz see when we all gonna get invitation.

Regards
Alok


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm also 189 civil engineer. Submitted in 16th Oct and uploading documents now.

Any suggestions on good states for civil engineer to settle down ?

Thanks.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

@alok and @kami, welcome to CEP group 
Seems that CE are least priority for SS, didn't hear any invite for them.


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

:boxing:


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

Any one got invitation


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't think so
We can expect some in coming week.


----------



## zulfi_rao (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi, i applied for EOI on 23rd August under SS of NSW with 55+5 points. I applied under Business Analyst category but did not receive any reply yet. 

any idea how long it take to get any reply from immigration?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

I personally didn't see any invite on this forum, but NSW has issued 40 invites in September. Means they are very slow this year in sending invites. 
When they will change the gear, Allah knows. 
Hoping for the best in coming weeks.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

AA007 said:


> I personally didn't see any invite on this forum, but NSW has issued 40 invites in September. Means they are very slow this year in sending invites.
> When they will change the gear, Allah knows.
> Hoping for the best in coming weeks.


I think they have changed the gear last night.

got invitation.
60+5

But I think, I should wait for 189


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

alokagrawal said:


> I think they have changed the gear last night.
> 
> got invitation.
> 60+5
> ...


^ Yes, if your intention is not to live in NSW, you should wait for 189!! No offense, but why the heck did you apply for 190 in the first place? This odd trend of submitting as many EOIs as possible, without any apparent reason, is purely selfish and just clogs up the application system. It is well known from the past experience that civil engineers with 60 points need not wait for more than two months for 189, if even that. Quite possibly you just took another applicant's place in the queue or delayed the application process.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> ^ Yes, if your intention is not to live in NSW, you should wait for 189!! No offense, but why the heck did you apply for 190 in the first place? This odd trend of submitting as many EOIs as possible, without any apparent reason, is purely selfish and just clogs up the application system. It is well known from the past experience that civil engineers with 60 points need not wait for more than two months for 189, if even that. Quite possibly you just took another applicant's place in the queue or delayed the application process.


Hi ozengineer,

I can understand but as there was no 60 pointer invitation in the 1st round of October so I was bit worried and applied for 190 as well.

:juggle:


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats 

189 would be the good option this is good that NSW has started to pick from 60 and 55. 
On some other forum I saw that some onc got invite with 55 in fact the occupation was not engineering but something to cheer about :blush:


alokagrawal said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally didn't see any invite on this forum, but NSW has issued 40 invites in September. Means they are very slow this year in sending invites.
> ...


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi all.... I am a civil engineer and have completed my assessment....I have 60 points and have applied for 189 visa on 22/12/2015....can anyone tell me what is the maximum timeline to complete all formalities as I need to go for reallocation from my office also.... THANX in advance.....


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> Hi all.... I am a civil engineer and have completed my assessment....I have 60 points and have applied for 189 visa on 22/12/2015....can anyone tell me what is the maximum timeline to complete all formalities as I need to go for reallocation from my office also.... THANX in advance.....


I hope you can get EOI approval within 2 months.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

safaamamdouh said:


> Hey everyone, Im a planning engineer and am in the process of writing my CPD CDR ..If anyone could please share their succcessful applications with me, would be a big favour..Im an Egyptian working in Egypt as a planning and scheduling engineer ..


Good luck


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all
Alhumdulillah, got invitation today with 55 points. 
Time has come for 55 pointers, good luck to all
EOI submitted on 16 August 2015. 
Can any one share the list of documents needed ro apply. 

Thank you.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Got approval from NSW today,
Alhumdulillah


----------

